# Review of the Fox Dart XT



## Juany118 (Jun 29, 2016)

I notice that while we may talk about Lineages and techniques in FMA we don't often talk about how well, or poorly, various work in conjunction with said techniques. I have this incoming and it should be in my hands on Friday. 
FOX DART Tanto Karambit Black G10 Fighting Knife Emerson Wave (Size: M - XL)

Just starting this thread in preparation.

While clearly I will only be using a tree in my yard to simulate certain things (such as control and trapping techniques) at first, I will be doing experiments of various food stuffs as well.  Perhaps even film some.  Also I may in the future buy the trainer, if my Guro grants permission for me to use it in class in place of the trainer's we regularly use.  This will provide for an additional level of review in a dynamic situation.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 30, 2016)

I love the Fox Dart and Fox Karambit.  The only negative is the clips that they use must be made of substandard steel.  Mine constantly bend and I have to reshape them.  This is problematic long term because functionality will eventually be lost.


----------



## Juany118 (Jun 30, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I love the Fox Dart and Fox Karambit.  The only negative is the clips that they use must be made of substandard steel.  Mine constantly bend and I have to reshape them.  This is problematic long term because functionality will eventually be lost.


well i clicked on the wrong link and actually have the XT incoming so hopefully the issue may have been resolved there.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 30, 2016)

Let's hope so because that is a disappointing feature on them.


----------

